# GSP Kennels?



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

As of now I'm thinking of going with another GSP. I've been real please with the (2) I've owned and others I've hunted with. I'm still curious about the GWP but for now staying with the Shorthairs. 
So with that said, I'd like to start contacting a number of kennels and talked to them about there dogs and different traits they breed for. Any suggestions on good GSP breeders please let me know. I'm not planning on getting the dog until 2012.


----------

